# Bei Anruf Abzocke



## jupp11 (8 Mai 2007)

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/6/0,1872,5265926,00.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Mai 2007)

*AW: Bei Anruf Abzocke*



> Als die Polizei bei verschiedenen Call Centern ermitteln wollte, stieß sie auf eine Mauer des Schweigens. Offenbar bestanden enge wirtschaftliche Beziehungen zwischen den Call-Centern und den mutmaßlichen Tätern. "Es lassen sich auf dieser Ebene natürlich sehr große Gewinne erzielen durch diese Branche. Und da ist man natürlich sehr zurückhaltend mit Auskünften an die Strafverfolgungsbehörden," berichtet Tobias M* von der Kriminalpolizei München, die nach aufwändiger Recherche dem Firmenimperium aus Call-Centern, Gewinnspiel- und anderen Dienstleistungsunternehmen auf die Spur gekommen war.


Der schon wieder  Man scheint in München einige interessante Sachen zu beackern. Muss mich doch mal dort bewerben


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Mai 2007)

*AW: Bei Anruf Abzocke*



> Schwarze Schafe Drückermethoden kommen angeblich *nur bei den schwarzen Schafen* vor. *Doch von denen gibt es offenbar immer noch ganze Herden*.


:szaf:
*Brüller!*


----------

